
Intel Power Gadget - jhack
https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-power-gadget-20
======
jtokoph
I’m going to predict that they release a new version for macOS that includes a
bug fix for the latest generation of processors. It will fix inaccurate
readings. The new version will “correctly” show the flat line instead of the
spikes.

Then again it could also just be related to reports of it causing some macs
not to be able to reboot after install. The only fix was booting safe mode and
manually removing the kernel extension.

~~~
Tunecrew
I believe that was fixed in the most recent Mac version already - see the devs
comments on the page. I have it installed on my MBP and have had no issues.

~~~
Tunecrew
bizarrely though they have pulled it for some reason.

------
wrs
There are reports in the comments of the kernel extension causing boot
failures that require going into recovery mode and deleting the file. I would
guess that when the freezer video came out and this gadget became more popular
than ever before, somebody disabled the link while the one developer figures
out what’s going on.

------
PascLeRasc
Luckily it's still available via homebrew:

    
    
      brew cask install intel-power-gadget

~~~
bdz
Or actually from Intel too, they just removed the link

[https://software.intel.com/file/641033/download](https://software.intel.com/file/641033/download)

~~~
Buge
The regular link seems to be back now.

------
bdz
LTT stream relevant part
[https://youtu.be/jtHhvcdjNWw?t=19m52s](https://youtu.be/jtHhvcdjNWw?t=19m52s)

Actually you can still download the app

[https://software.intel.com/file/641033/download](https://software.intel.com/file/641033/download)
(direct link)

------
piinbinary
Is this related to the i9 Macbook Pro overheating?

~~~
simcop2387
If it is, maybe related to LTT's live stream yesterday that used it?
[https://youtu.be/jtHhvcdjNWw](https://youtu.be/jtHhvcdjNWw)

~~~
JumpCrisscross
Counter argument is the suite of tests he used were optimised for the i7 and
not the i9 [1].

[1] [https://www.computerworld.com/article/3291760/apple-
mac/abou...](https://www.computerworld.com/article/3291760/apple-mac/about-
that-macbook-pro-core-i9-throttling-story.html)

~~~
seabrookmx
While it's true optimizing the software could increase render times, the fact
that the CPU does run regularly below the base clock with heavy workloads (ie:
throttles) remains true.

I know everyone likes to bash Apple at every opportunity but stating the fact
that the i9 model throttles is _not_ inflammatory.

The better question is, how much does it matter? The machine still has
6-cores. MKBHD was still noticing a 15% performance increase (vs. last gen)
without new, updated builds of Final cut etc.

~~~
simcop2387
Exactly, and that's why the freezer test mentioned in the article the
grandparent linked to was done. To try to get an idea of how much the
throttling was affecting.

~~~
Jnr
It doesn't matter if it is faster until it starts throttling. i9 is intended
for pros who need that CPU power for longer periods of time. And if the issue
appears after a minute of usage and performance becomes worse than i7 (as
shown in initial Dave's video), then it's a bad product (Macbook, because of
not being able to cool it, not the i9 itself).

And benchmarks should be changed to run for longer time periods or else it's
not showing actual performance indication.

~~~
matthewmacleod
_It doesn 't matter if it is faster until it starts throttling. i9 is intended
for pros who need that CPU power for longer periods of time_

What's the evidence for this? I'd love a faster multi-core processor, but only
to accelerate tasks which complete in a relatively small amount of time
already.

~~~
simcop2387
Intel's own marketing talks about it being used by these kinds of people
[https://newsroom.intel.com/news/intel-core-i9-processor-
come...](https://newsroom.intel.com/news/intel-core-i9-processor-comes-mobile-
best-gaming-creation-laptop-processor-intel-ever-built/)

------
snek
ltt did a stream yesterday where they used power gadget to show it
throttling...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtHhvcdjNWw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtHhvcdjNWw)

------
amluto
Or, on Linux:

    
    
        $ perf stat -e 'power/energy-cores/' sleep 1
    

More examples here: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Performance...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Mozilla/Performance/perf)

------
celias
There is a link to version 3.5.3 on the web page now

[https://software.intel.com/file/655065/download](https://software.intel.com/file/655065/download)

------
sctb
We've updated the title from “Intel Pulls MacOS Version of Power Gadget”. It's
fine to mention what might be of interest to other readers, but in the
comments please.

~~~
outime
I’d say the previous title was good since it’s probably what the submitter
wanted to show and not the existence of the tool itself. I didn’t even click
the link because I knew about it, but if I saw the previous title it’d have
piqued my interest.

Edit: typo

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Maybe a typo, the word you want is _piqued_ :

pique - verb (piques, piquing, piqued) 1 [ with obj. ] arouse (interest or
curiosity).

~~~
outime
Fixed, thank you!

------
EvangelicalPig
I wonder why.

------
brian_herman
You guys can still find it on reddit. If you guys still want it to do tests.

